# Training Cost



## lourdes (Jan 3, 2013)

Roughly how much does it cost to Schutzhund train your own dog. Is it more successful to have ones GSD trained by a trainer or trained by oneself? I am interested in training my own dog, but since I am only at the finding the breeder stage I have very little clue of what it takes, any thoughts?
THANX


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Training to the goal of titles takes years if you do it right. 
Best to do it with a good club and never send a dog away.
What's the point of having a dog if you aren't the one involved in the training. The bond is very important. 
As far as cost? Depends on where you're located. I paid $100 per month for training with one group and then paid another trainer the same monthly fee for private lessons(mid week).
Not including, seminars, workshops, fuel for travel or equipment.
Where I live, it is fairly inexpensive to train in the sport. Some clubs just have an annual membership due's and possibly quarterly. Others, you pay to train every session + yearly dues.
I don't even want to think about the costs I've incurred in one dog....but every cent is worth it, or I wouldn't do it!

Have you visited any clubs? Thats where I'd start in my search for a breeder and then you can see the great bond the different teams have. Get with a club(visit a few if you can to see where you fit best) as soon as you can, even without a dog, you'll learn so much!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As Jane pointed out where you are located can have a huge effect on costs. Clubs can run from $200/year up to $1000 or more (if you include the helper fees). Those are just the club dues.

Title the dog yourself. You will get far more satisfaction even if it takes longer. One of my club members just finally got the SchH1 on his 7.5 year old dog. That title meant far more to him than to just own a SchH3 dog.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

You are asking the wrong question. It really doesn't cost anything to title your dog except the trial fee ($40-$85 depending on the club) and the cost of a scorebook. 

What you are asking is what is the cost of access? Access to a helper, to equipment, to knowledge. This will vary widely depending on numerous factors. 

As far as whether the dog will be more successful being sent to a trainer or trained by yourself, that largely depends on the who the trainer is and what your skills are.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Jane,

Why does a title take years? What does it mean to do it "right"? Is there a wrong way to title?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The dog should be about two yrs before you go for the IPO1, no? Of course they can be ready for it just after a BH.
I wouldn't want to rush a dog just to get titles...rather put a good foundation on the dog and let the dog mature some. Some people think this is a 6 week or 6 month 'course' when in fact it is really a journey and does take some time. 
Though, some people train full time, and of course the results are faster. I wish I had that luxury!

And, IMO, yes it does cost to train as a newbie. I don't know of many that train on their own with no instruction and then just enter trials, they usually belong to a club or pay for instruction. The entry fee is minimal in the big picture. The cost of a scorebook also includes membership in the organization.
I'd rather help the OP understand more, than create more questions.


----------

